# Wygląd aplikacji GTK pod KDE4

## radek-s

Witam!

W jaki sposób można zmienić wygląd (fonty, kolory, itp) aplikacji wykorzystujących GTK działających pod KDE4?

Obecnie wyglądają fatalnie, czcionki nieczytelne.....

pozdrawiam i dziękuję za podpowiedz!

----------

## SlashBeast

lxappearance

----------

## radek-s

Odinstalowałem pakiet media-fonts/dejavu. Czcionki już nie są kwadratowe. Dobre i to. Jednak przy aktualizacji systemu dejavu jest brakującym elementem systemu...

```

[nomerge      ] kde-base/kdegraphics-meta-4.2.1

[nomerge      ]  kde-base/svgpart-4.2.1  USE="kdeprefix -debug"

[nomerge      ]   kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.1-r2  USE="acl alsa bzip2 fam jpeg2k kdeprefix mmx nls openexr opengl semantic-desktop spell sse sse2 ssl -3dnow (-altivec) -bindist -debug -doc -kerberos -test -zeroconf"

[ebuild  N    ]    media-fonts/dejavu-2.29  USE="X -fontforge" 0 kB
```

W jaki sposób można na stałe się pozbyć tego pakietu!?

chyba nie można...bo dejavu jest domyślną czcionką kde4...

dlaczego zatem wygląda tak koślawo? potrzebuje ona jakiegos innego pakietu, zeby wyglądała po ludzku?

pozdrawiam!Last edited by radek-s on Tue Mar 17, 2009 5:23 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SlashBeast

dodaj dejavu do package.provided

----------

## unK

dejavu jest bardzo fajna. no chyba, że nie używasz antialiasingu. pobaw się

```
eselect fontconfig
```

----------

## radek-s

czcionki z aliasingiem na monitorze lcd LG L227WT wyglądają paskudnie......

jest jakaś rada na to, żeby wyglądały lepiej?

----------

## mziab

Co do wyglądu, polecam ten wpis. Po tym zabiegu aplikacje używające GTK+ wygladają dużo lepiej, choć może do perfekcji trochę im brak.

Źle wyglądające czcionki może wywoływać szereg czynników: źle ustawiony typ wygładzania, źle ustawione DPI wyświetlacza, źle ustawione fonty itd. Problem występuje tylko w GTK+ czy wszędzie?

----------

